# Sticky  Dealer Rules



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

1) Product promotion is only allowed in the *Dealer Emporium*. You must have a paid subscription to the forum in order to create threads in this forum
2) Please try and limit it to one thread and update it as needed.
3) Do not reply to thread in other forums offering your products to our members.
4) If a member specifically asks about you as a dealer, you are free to respond to that particular thread in the other areas.

I hope you understand that, we are trying to promote an unbiased environment to talk gear. We don't want our members getting bombarded with dealers trying to sell them something or with biased opinions towards the products they sell.



Thanks for understanding,


----------

